# uncommon boy names?



## Zebra Stars

im compleatly stuck for names for my LO.
me & FOB don't want it to be common like mat,david,mark,steve,charlie,jamie ect..

so unusual/uncommon boys names would be helpfull please


----------



## ThatGirl

Harris
Brayden
Chase
Devon
Kayson
River
Chance
Rocco
Rio


----------



## Armywife

Hiya! We had a nightmare choosing a boys name but here are a few unusual (but nice) ones i've come across:

Troy
Blue
Cyrus
Fintan
Alvin
Porter
Elija (love this name!)
Leo (love this one too)
Jed
Kelvin
Lachlan
Astley
Ted
Price
Winston
Moses
Warren
Denim
Theo
Wade
Rusty
Logan
Orlando
Bailey
Linden

These are all names my friends have used for their babies, you may think some aren't unusual but i hope it helps a little! I'll add more if i think of any xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Braedyn, Zalen, Kade, Kai, Kyler, Quintyn, Avery, Harley, Jace, Reese, Blaze, Cooper, Hurley, Micah, Josiah, Zander


----------



## discoclare

Jackson
Harley
Boston
Riley
Webster
Weston
Lincoln
Reuben
Rafael
Mac
Inigo
Bruno
Cash
Colby
Marlow
Miller
Ned
Kerr
Atlas
Cosmo
Digby
Brady
Xavier
Orion
Atticus
Monte
Apollo
Darwin
Cole
Huw
Dexter (not so uncommon now I guess!)
Sterling
Oakley
Lennox
Baxter
Ryder
Garrett
Dallas
Jarrett
Hugo

They are all from our boys long list which is getting whittled down now! I think we are down to Xander, Theo or Fraser (though that may change again in the next 13 weeks!)


----------



## MUMOF5

My boys are called Franklin and Sonny. I think they are unusual but not too 'out there'. I also like Lennon, Lincoln, Logan and Flynn too.


----------



## Jox

my baby boys name is Kasper (Casper)

xxx


----------



## KiansMummy

Hmmm whata bout...

Kyran
Flynn
Denton
Oscar
Riley
Caleb
Drew
Brydon
Callan
Marley
Arai
Keenan
Macauley
Rossi
Patrick
Bracken
Tayla
Sonnie
Dexter
Ashton
Corban
Travis
Rowan
Ellis
Malakai
Asterix
Drake
Logan

Thats a few of my suggestions lol xx


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

boys names - we could go on forever! 
shame we are having a girl and are totally stuck!! 
anyway.. a few not so common ideas ; 
Lachlan 
Archie 
Alfie 
Dylan 
Stanley (I think this is def up and coming!!) 
Jude 
Harrison 
Sebastian (I adore this name, shortened to Seb)
Yves 
Good luck!


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

ouchwithNo.2 said:


> boys names - we could go on forever!
> shame we are having a girl and are totally stuck!!
> anyway.. a few not so common ideas ;
> Lachlan
> Archie
> Alfie
> Dylan
> Stanley (I think this is def up and coming!!)
> Jude
> Harrison
> Sebastian (I adore this name, shortened to Seb)
> Yves
> Good luck!

OHH!! How could I forget this one (I love it - O/H doesn't as he thinks 'chelsea'..) ROMAN - now that is a strong boys name :winkwink:


----------



## KiansMummy

I like that Roman, not heard if before as a name but its really nice x


----------



## tiggerlix

i love saben(sabe).It would have been my choice if i were having a boy
xxx


----------



## lottie7

Josiah
Abraham
I think these names are beautiful.
xx


----------



## Belle

Riven


----------



## calilove77

If we were having a boy it was going to be Ryland Brave 
Good Luck! :)


----------



## ARouge

My favorite boy name is Archer. 
I don't know if anyone else has mentioned that one. If I have a boy I want to name him Archer.


----------



## Snowball

I love the name Blaise :)


----------



## gemalems

Jared 
Phoenix
Beau

Not that im bias :lol:

Like Troy too


----------



## littleredhen

If we were having a boy it would have been Cooper. I just think it is such a great name and its uncommon but not weird. xx


----------



## amyclaire

gemalems said:


> Jared
> Phoenix
> Beau
> 
> Not that im bias :lol:
> 
> Like Troy too

phoenix. i love this. doubt oh would go for it though!

unusual ones on my list..
alessandro
brady
brennan
carlo
clayton
cody
denzel
emile
emilio
emiliano
elano
eric
horatio
jasper
luis
owen
rhys
rex
rocco
rodrigo
roger
rufus
sebastian
seth
theo
travis
vincent
warwick
zane
xxxx


----------



## waiting_on_#3

Two really unusual names that I really, really love but hubby just won't budge on them are Job (pronounced Joe-b) and Ezekiel (zeke for short!)


----------



## waiting_on_#3

oh and Lief (pronounced Leaf)
Sorry edited to also add Joel (my sons name - can't believe I forgot that one! ooops!)


----------



## Boothh

my sons name is Jesse, not 'unusual' but not common, never met anyone also called that or know anyone that knows anyone etc
and our name for mmc (which i just have a feeling wouldve been a boy) is Hiro :)

xx


----------



## waiting_on_#3

boothh, I love Jesse, can't have it cos of the initial J, what with having a son beginning with J (all my brothers, children and nieces have names beginning with J or C, gets very confusing and trying to break the pattern!) and have a cousin called Jessie, but really do like it!


----------



## Boothh

only annoying thing is people always assume he's a girl, i try and point out that jesse is the boy spelling and jessie is the girl but people dont take any notice, especially with him having alot of hair and big eyes and long eyelashes loads of people assume hes a girl even when hes sat there in obvious boy clothes and pram haha xx


----------



## jeneliapeter

Acer is an uncommon name. Another one is Brook. This is my personal choice.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Travis
Trent
Troy/Trey
Tyrone
Saber
Denzil
Cato (Kay-Toe)
Thein
Thane
Duran
Wentworth
Farist
Vaughn
Ralphie
Taris
Jetson
Dane
Tanner
Camden
Merlo
Romeo
Lenny
Quinten
xx


----------



## Kasal

our boy is going to be called ted, or reggie but most probably ted. x


----------



## Old Shubab

Harrison
Grosvenor
Serge
Fabian
Cornelius
Orpheus
Oberon
Atticus
Peregrin
Solomon
Tiberius
Fenris
Tryphon
Tryggve
Sylvan


----------

